# illinois casino exemption



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I just heard on the news yesterday that the illinois casinos have banded together to try and get an exemption from the smoking ban. Can you imagine the MMH maved to a casino? What do you guys think? Have you heard anything?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Don, I heard the Illinois Senate rejected this idea a couple months ago, and I am not sure the casino lobbyists have enough juice to push it through. I wish, though!


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

tom, you ask if they have enough juice to push it thru?? Let me just express my opinion, if anyone group can push it thru its the people with the casinos are going to get this done.. 

Money talks BS walks..


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Now we just need more casinos (and real ones... on land :tu). :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

havana_lover said:


> tom, you ask if they have enough juice to push it thru?? Let me just express my opinion, if anyone group can push it thru its the people with the casinos are going to get this done..
> 
> Money talks BS walks..


While I am rooting for them, if the casino lobbyists had enough juice, they would have had the lawmakers put the exemption in the original bill. Sad but true.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

It seems like legislation blindsides the people it affects, and nobody finds out what's going on until after the damage is done. I wouldn't be suprised if a lot of casino operators didn't even know the ban was going down until it was more or less too late.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

kjjm4 said:


> It seems like legislation blindsides the people it affects, and nobody finds out what's going on until after the damage is done. I wouldn't be suprised if a lot of casino operators didn't even know the ban was going down until it was more or less too late.


Not the case....they had lots of time, and made attempts to be exempted. Their efforts fell of deaf ears.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

mitro said:


> Now we just need more casinos (and real ones... on land :tu). :r


Hollywood Casino is NOT a casino.

hahahahahahahah what a dump.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tchariya said:


> Hollywood Casino is NOT a casino.
> 
> hahahahahahahah what a dump.


I wouldn't care what it was like if it were Cigar Friendly!


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> tom, you ask if they have enough juice to push it thru?? Let me just express my opinion, if anyone group can push it thru its the people with the casinos are going to get this done..
> 
> Money talks BS walks..


:tpd:


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

catfish said:


> :tpd:


Again, I think if they had the juice, the exemption would have been in the original statute. Just my humble :2.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I still believe that once the politicians have less taxes to spend because of these laws, they will do one of two things. They will either repeal the laws or raise the taxes on other stuff. I think there is one thing that we all could agree on "All politicians love to spend money". As far as them trying this before I just heard about this yesturday. So either they haven't given up or their trying it again.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Not the case....they had lots of time, and made attempts to be exempted. Their efforts fell of deaf ears.


Yes, they did, and yes they lobbied quite hard for an exemption. No dice. Of course, if casino revenues go down as a result this may change - but I wouldnt count on it.



catfish said:


> I still believe that once the politicians have less taxes to spend because of these laws, they will do one of two things. They will either repeal the laws or raise the taxes on other stuff. I think there is one thing that we all could agree on "All politicians love to spend money".


They will raise taxes on other stuff. A repeal is highly unlikely due to the health nazis. Cook County already wants to raise the sales tax by 2 3/4%!!! Just to cover the egregious spending and bogus hiring/politics of the Stroeger administration. Just wait until ol' Rod's tax receipts drop from a combination of foreclosures and reduced tobacco tax revenue.

Booze will be next on the roster, guaranteed.

At least there is some hope in Wisconsin, where bars and taverns may be exempted yet. Ill take the hour drive to Lake Geneva for a herf! :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

omowasu said:


> They will raise taxes on other stuff. A repeal is highly unlikely due to the health nazis. Cook County already wants to raise the sales tax by 2 3/4%!!! Just to cover the egregious spending and bogus hiring/politics of the Stroeger administration. Just wait until ol' Rod's tax receipts drop from a combination of foreclosures and reduced tobacco tax revenue.


Yup...this would make the City of Chicago's sales tax the highest in the nation. What a POS Stoeger is. :2



omowasu said:


> Booze will be next on the roster, guaranteed.


NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! :al :r



omowasu said:


> At least there is some hope in Wisconsin, where bars and taverns may be exempted yet. Ill take the hour drive to Lake Geneva for a herf! :ss


Yup....only "bar" to smoke at in Illinois will be Trackside next to Arlington Park Racetrack. I think I may be there a couple times a week after Jan 1st and the cold weather. Join me for a cigar in '08, Scott?


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Yup....only "bar" to smoke at in Illinois will be Trackside next to Arlington Park Racetrack. I think I may be there a couple times a week after Jan 1st and the cold weather. Join me for a cigar in '08, Scott?


I should certainly hope that we have a chance to smoke before '08!!! I am still depressed about the MMHII situation! Tangentially, I have been to Trackside a few times - it isnt too bad, the crowd can be iffy depending on the time of day. If it is a place I can smoke, so be it - Ill make the drive and spend my hard earned money there.

If it gets bad enough, Im going to do that 10x20 outbuilding next year in the backyard. Ive found a kit and contractor that can get it done relatively cheap. We also have a speakeasy of sorts in Wauconda, but it isnt winterized (yet)....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

omowasu said:


> I should certainly hope that we have a chance to smoke before '08!!! I am still depressed about the MMHII situation! Tangentially, I have been to Trackside a few times - it isnt too bad, the crowd can be iffy depending on the time of day. If it is a place I can smoke, so be it - Ill make the drive and spend my hard earned money there.
> 
> If it gets bad enough, Im going to do that 10x20 outbuilding next year in the backyard. Ive found a kit and contractor that can get it done relatively cheap. We also have a speakeasy of sorts in Wauconda, but it isnt winterized (yet)....


I hope to herf before '08 too, just planning for the banning. 

I can bet Trackside attracts some "characters", but you, me and 2 cigars can keep even the goofiest people at bay. :tu


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I hope to herf before '08 too, just planning for the banning.
> 
> I can bet Trackside attracts some "characters", but you, me and 2 cigars can keep even the goofiest people at bay. :tu


 Can I join PLEEEEAAASE.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

catfish said:


> Can I join PLEEEEAAASE.


Abso-lutely! Hey, I think I may owe you one from MMHI anyway, so next time Ill have a delicious, aged stogie waiting for ya.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

catfish said:


> Can I join PLEEEEAAASE.


But of course!!  :tu


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm not a fan of horseracing but I'd love to be there for the brothers, cigars, and booze.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

catfish said:


> I'm not a fan of horseracing but I'd love to be there for the brothers, cigars, and booze.


Don, I think the horseracing will be done at Arlington by the time we go...but the smoking exemption should be on, so who cares about the ponies? :r


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Good luck getting the exemption. In NJ the casinos did have an exemption until the state decided to rescind it. Now you won't be able to smoke even on the casino floor in NJ. And in Vegas, remember you can only smoke on the casino floors.....for now. The casinos have pull but not as much cash as those opposed to smoking.


----------

